# Automatic transmission fluid for power steering?



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

33,000 miles Automatic 04 GTO. I was checking my fluids and i saw that my power steering fluid is just below the minimum line. I looked in my owners manual and came to find out it takes Dexron III Automatic transmission fluid. I was wondering what do you use for power steering fluid in your GTO. I went you pep boys and all i found was Proline transmission fluid with dexron III. Also, should i just fill up to the line what i need or do a flush? Thanks for looking


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd be worried about why it is low. At 33,000 it shouldn't be.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I'd be worried about why it is low. At 33,000 it shouldn't be.


My mistake. Its just right under the max line. It was at an incline. I forget my driveway isnt even. when should you replace the power steering fluid?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You shouldn't have to replace the PS fluid. Add to it using the correct type.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You shouldn't have to replace the PS fluid. Add to it using the correct type.


So any automatic transmission fluid with Dexron III will work? my fluid is color red


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd leave it alone if it's right below the max line. That's right where it should be.


----------

